# Muppets -> ma-na ma-na



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

This is back out because of that soda commercial but I thought you guys would enjoy it. I know it makes me laugh and I 'sing' it all day. The cow things are the mutations...I don't know the other dudes name.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/7452/


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Doo Doo doo-doo Doo
Mahna-Mahna
Doo doo-doo Doo

Something to show the kiddies! :joy:

That other guy was maybe just one of the Muppet "extras"? :whatdidid

And starring:
Richard King as "Statler": "The question is -- "What _is_ a 'Mahna-Mahna'?"
Nick as "Waldorf": "The question is -- "_Who cares_?"
!rolling 
Watch the video with this in mind; I _guarantee_ you will laugh!

I found those names at:
Muppet Central Help - FAQ
More info

P. S. N8, I sure could've used you as a babysitter! :dance01: :dance01: :dance01:


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hehe...those guys are the best (Waldorf and Statler). I like that Waldorf's wife is Astoria.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The other guy looks like one of the guys in the band.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

It's been a long time since I saw that song. I used to love the muppet show. The two guys who sat in the balcony and heckled the cast were always my favorite.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

N8,
I just saw that commercial. (I couldn't remember which one it was earlier.)

I _sincerely hope_ you do not do that to your girlfriend in the middle of restaurants! :sure: Or, if you do, I hope she is the type that will go along with it...  :lol:


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

That's one bad thing about Tivo... you miss the good commercials.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Halfsek said:


> That's one bad thing about Tivo... you miss the good commercials.


I was just thinking about that while ago. We always sing along to the HP printer commercials. And some commercials nowadays are using some good songs, e. g., "Blitzkreig Bop" and "Push It". :dance:


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

Laverne said:


> I was just thinking about that while ago. We always sing along to the HP printer commercials. And some commercials nowadays are using some good songs, e. g., "Blitzkreig Bop" and "Push It". :dance:


Yea, and now we'll have a generation of kids who will think all these great songs are nothing more than advertising jingles, and will think of the ads everytime they hear the songs. Advertizers are raping our culture right before our eyes :soapbox: .


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

zmark said:


> Yea, and now we'll have a generation of kids who will think all these great songs are nothing more than advertising jingles, and will think of the ads everytime they hear the songs. Advertizers are raping our culture right before our eyes :soapbox: .


Not my kids! I teach them well. :listening :listening :listening Everything from Abba to ZZ Top, Glenn Miller to Salt-N-Pepa to the Imperials to Motley Crue.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Yea, and now we'll have a generation of kids who will think all these great songs are nothing more than advertising jingles


Or television theme songs.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Or television theme songs.


I correct my kids on this _all the time_. I can't think of a specific example, but they're all the time hearing some cool old song and saying "Hey, that's from..." some new lame movie or TV show. Of course, CSI isn't lame, but they are well aware that those Who songs were around long before the shows were a twinkle in Jerry Bruckheimer's eye.

For a long time my 7 yr-old daughter's favorite song was "Wouldn't It Be Loverly?" from _My Fair Lady_ because it talked about chocolate. :lol: Now her favorite song is "Dancing Queen".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's nice to see that you are educating them in the classics.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It is VERY interesting to listen to my 17 year old son's mix tapes. He'll have everything from Broadway musical numbers to Ramstein to Johny Cash on one disk. Once in a while he is surprised to learn that some "new" song is a cover from long ago, but he's listened to enough of his parent's music to already know the original most of the time. His opinion of the musical knowledge of most of his peers is pretty disdainful. And most of them have no idea where he is coming from. But they know who to go to when they have a musical question.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

My band directors always saw to it that we were well-rounded musically, and for that I thank them.


Richard King said:


> It's nice to see that you are educating them in the classics.


DH even downloaded the whole scene (Audrey Hepburn version, _are_ there any others???  ) for her from somewhere. She used to play it over and over and over.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Now her favorite song is "Dancing Queen".


good thing she is a she...I know a guy who's favorite song is Dancing Queen and he's a, well, a....dancing queen.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> DH even downloaded the whole scene (Audrey Hepburn version, _are_ there any others???  ) for her from somewhere. She used to play it over and over and over.


My daughters wore out a VCR and a couple of tapes playing/pausing/rewinding/playing... scenes from "Sound of Music" and "Annie" so they could not not only learn the songs but memorize the choreography.


----------

